# Affection or lack thereof



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

My husband stated this morning that he was a little disappointed in Gryff. My husband has never had a dog before. He thought that having a dog meant that they would come to you and lay on your chest or put their head on your lap and want to snuggle all the time. I told him he had a dog confused with a cat. Gryff does do those things, but certainly not all the time. Usually he will either want to play, have his belly rubbed, or sleep off in a corner somewhere.

What about your dogs? Are they more affectionate? I have no problem with the level of Gryff's affection -- especially first thing in the morning before we get out of bed.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I am assuming he is still young? As he ages he should become a bit lazier..therefore more affectionate as a snuggler!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, he's almost 5 months old. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I think it depends on the temperament. Benji has an independent temperament. He was always affectionate and sweet but not very cuddly from the beginning. He has become more of cuddle now at 11 months. He doesn't like to be on his own, he follows us everywhere and wants to be constantly with us. He literally is our shadow.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm glad you brought this up, I have been talking to someone off the forum, that is no longer posting, who is really disappointed in the 'lack of affection' and some other problems that she's having with her Hav (which she was told she wouldn't have) and the dog is almost a year old and still having "problems"...but she feels like nobody else is and a little displaced here 

Is Gryff more affectionate towards you? I think they tend to really attach themselves to *one* person, but will generally "warm up" to the other family members over time.

My girl is pretty affectionate, but that is mostly directed towards me, now she will give attention to the husband or kids, but not as often. I think some Havs are more "lap" lovers more than others, or will atleast stay within reach of you.

I'm sorry to hear your husband is disappointed  I know my husband is sometimes jealous that Gucci is so attached to me, he'll make comments occasionally about her not giving him enough/any attention even though she does! But like at night, she prefers to lay on my chest or right next to me...and he'll call her over, but she'll ignore him. Definately a "mamas girl".

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi will jump up in your lap when he wants to. Otherwise, he is not too far away. He sleeps on the floor next to where I sit. 

Shelby is the more cuddly one. She will also just jump up into my lap whenever she needs some extra hugs. But if she wants to sleep, it is usually on the sofa pillows or on the plant shelf (which is now the dog shelf) in the window. 

But, if I dare move, they are up and ready to follow me wherever I go (usually into the bathroom). When it comes time for bed, Shelby is snuggled into my back and Kodi sleeps on my pillow with me.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff is definitely MY dog. He usually sleeps on the floor near me when I'm on the computer. If I get up, he will follow me. When I'm not home though or if I'm in the shower, he will usually go into my husband's office. If I'm at the gym while my husband is asleep and Alec is watching TV, he will usually be in my office on the floor. He doesn't hang out with Alec by himself at all. I think in time he will open up more to Chuck and Alec. What's really amusing is that he really likes the little girl down the street. We went for a walk yesterday and he was pulling me to her house. He seems to have a thing for girls in general. They are more gentle with him than Alec is and maybe he associates all girls together as gentle.

At night, Gryff sleeps at the foot of our bed. He will occasionally come up by our heads. Sometimes he hops off the bed and goes under it for a while.

I told Chuck that we should get another dog too. He scowled at me. I think I've got MHS.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ivy, I'm sorry to hear that your husband is disappointed in Gryff. 

McKenna is a very independent sort of girl even at three and a half years old. She loves to play. To her, a tummy scratch is an invitation to play not a chance for relaxation. She's not particularly cuddly until she is tired. She's not a lap sitter until, again, she's tired. She's the one, however, who pushes as close to me as she can get at bed time. Sedona is more cuddly. She loves to sit next to us or on my husband's lap and she loves belly rubs. She will lay across my chest for awhile at night for some extra pets. She HATES what I call squishy hugs though. No tight hugs for Sedona. 
Both girls want to be where we are but not necessarily right on top of us.

Susan


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I think so much depends on the personality of the dogs.

Marley follows me EVERYWHERE, but he still likes to be at a bit of a distance most of the time...e.g. when I allow him on the bed when we watch TV there at night, he likes to be on there with us, but more by the feet rather than up by our arms. Sitting on the lap happens only when he decides it's the right time <g>, when I grab him, he'll sit next to me or close, but not on me...

He is very affectionate when anyone gets home....he licks and gently nibbles on your ear and is more cuddly then than other times during the day.

When I visited my breeder the first time, she had a 4 month old pup there that instantly hopped on my lap and didn't want to leave it for a second. ]

So I think it really is in the personality of the pup. And sometimes it can be the other way around - the dogs that want to be right on top of you all the time, don't always fit....My friends' dogs think they are lapdogs and they are pony-sized Leonbergers....

Alexa


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I agree that Havs have individual temperaments and that some are more snuggly than others. Lincoln is also very independent. They can be "conditioned" somewhat though - my husband is really good at rubbing and scratching him behind the ears in a way that he LOVES - he'll start panting and get this glassy-eyed look....and he'll bark at my hubby if he stops before Lincoln is done :biggrin1: 

At first, he wasn't so thrilled with the rubbing/scratching, but then he got used to it and now he likes it and will approach my husband for his head scratching time. So, I'd encourage you not to give up on Gryff. Also, he is very young and once he settles down around 1 1/2-2 years old, he'll be more cuddle-able.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick is extremely affectionate. I call him my little lovebug. He will even want to come into the shower with me when I am in there and will whine until I come out (he sticks his head up at the corner through the curtains and wants SO badly to come in... though I don't think he realizes he will get WET when he's in there. LOL). Unless it is a really hot day, he is always either curled up right next to my leg or on the floor on TOP of my feet. It's funny because if I move my feet a couple of inches, he will get up (even if he was asleep) and lay back down on top of them again.

Of course, he has his moments when he wants to be farther away (again, when it is a hot day), but in general he is always within touching distance.

Some dogs are less cuddly as puppies and I think that's okay. Perhaps Gryff will become more cuddly when he's a bit older. Also, does your husband pick him up often? Kubrick didn't used to like being with my fiance as much as me but my fiance kept trying, picking him up all the time and putting him on his lap or carrying him around like a baby and rubbing his belly and now Kubrick sits there and begs my fiance to pick him up and to lay next to him. Maybe that would help?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, I just saw your post, and I totally agree with what you said. I really do think my fiance conditioned Kubrick into liking getting picked up and rubbed JUST the right way.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora was a lot more independent when she was a puppy. SHe will be 3 at the end of January and is now a huge cuddle bug. I hate to admit this but she is becoming my husband's little girl. She has been such a daddy's girl lately, I am going to have to start up agility again to keep my mommy's little girl. This is hard for me!!! I am always the favorite but Dora likes sitting on the deck with my husband, playing tug with him, etc. She has even been staying in bed with him-such a trader!

Tell your husband, he could have it the other way. I have the VELCRO maltese who has seperation issues, will chew thru crates, knock over baby gates, etc to get to me. Thank goodness, she is not a chewer and potty reliable so I can just leave her out whereever. But ask Leslie, in about 2 mins, she broke out of her crate and found me. That is my non stop affection dog.... I would much rather have her be more independent!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think is a little to early to tell exactly how affectionate he will be later on. As a puppy they have so much going on in their heads and are so distracted that it might seem like they are not interested. Tell your hubby that he needs a few to fill every need!! My Lily is not a big cuddler, she will come every so often, give you a kiss & snuggle, but will lay away from you. Lexi will come over and kiss my hand, or toes and will lay away from me, but MUST see me. And Logan is ALL over me!! All the time!! I think it will change a bit once he grows up some!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Now, there's an idea!

Get your husband a Maltese! ound: They are very much "lap" dogs, atleast all the ones that I know of! Maybe Gucci thinks she's part Maltese. hah. She would break down a gate to get to me, and I can't remember the last time I took a shower without her as an audience. I can have a HOUSEFUL of people here and she will ditch them all (even if they have toys and food) to come sit and wait (and whine) for me to finish showering/getting dressed.

SOOO much of it personality/temperment...but I do believe they can be conditioned to a certain extent.

I can't believe Dora has ditched you for you husband, Amanda! Start wearing "sirloin steak" perfume and lure her back, ehh? ound: 

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, I will rent out a attached at your hip maltese 

I think it is just a sign I need a little boy Neezer of my own! Dora the trader!!!

Amanda


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Neither Nico nor Desi is a cuddler. They want to be with us all the time, and follow us around from room to room, but they don't sit on our laps. But the reception you get when you've been away (whether for a day or 5 minutes) makes it all worth while.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Although I think Biscuit is a lover, and has always loved to be brushed, petted, picked up, and handled, he actually doesn't like to sit in anyone's lap and cuddle for more than a moment. Except in more stressful situations, like at the vet or in a strange situation. He likes to sit very near you. On the sofa or at the computer or at least be in the same room. This works for all of us. I think what you are describing with your dog is normal.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Dreamer is very loving but she wont fight for your attention like the other 2. She is content laying on the deck even late at night. When she wants attention, she will come up to me & get on my lap for a few minutes then gets back down.

I call Tripp my little lovebug too. He NEEDS to be the center of attention-he gets very jealous. He is not mean but he will climb over anyone to get to me.
He likes to lay on your feet but he is not a lap dog. He will lick your face forever if you let him!

Jax was not affectionate at all when i 1st got him but boy has that changed! He just does the cutest things. He does NOT like to be held for more than 2 seconds then he is squirming to get down. Very hard to brush him too because of that.

They are ALL momma's pups! thats for sure. They follow me everywhere. If i am in the bathroom or shower etc...they(Jax & Tripp) claw at the door, its real cute. My hubby wishes they were that way with him. He will try & walk them over to his grandmas house but halfway they will run back home if i am not with them. I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino is a good mix....his favorite time to snuggle is first thing every morning! He likes to jump in my lap and "hug" me, lick me and nudge and snuggle! The rest of the day he is one busy little guy! At night he might come over and lay by me for a minute but usually will go lay on the arm of the sofa or chair. I love his temperament....it works well for me and for our family. I agree with everyone else that it really depends on the dog.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper is just over a year old and he's been somewhat distant as far as lap snuggling. He does follow us from room to room, and he likes to be near us when we sit down. Often he'll nap beside me on the sofa or right by my feet. Usually, though, he likes to lay on his bed that sits on the end table next to the sofa. 

At bedtime, Pepper used to start out sleeping on the bathroom floor and then want to join us in bed around 4:00 a.m. The past several days though, he's been sleeping in the bed with us all night. Either by our legs or above my head on the headboard shelf. 

Lately he's started something else new. He pesters DH to pick him up and hold him whenever DH is sitting at the computer. That's just been the past several days.

So, Gryff might still become more of a 'hands on' dog than he is now. 

Wanda


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy is very affectionate. She has her own relationship with each person in the family. She follows me to each room - she gives me dirty looks when I am on the move again..lololo She loves to sit with DH when he is on the computer. She wakes up early and sits with DH til I get up.

When I am sitting still she is right next to me. She has her favorite places - looking out her window, back door, under my bed, etc.

Overall, she's a snuggler! Mama's Girl!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> Jane, I just saw your post, and I totally agree with what you said. I really do think my fiance conditioned Kubrick into liking getting picked up and rubbed JUST the right way.


Lina,

Sounds like you found a great guy (and Kubrick agrees!) :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ivy, we were a little disappointed too with Jasper who is very, very, very independent. He is very affectionate when we come home or if he wants something (go for a walk?) but he is happy if he is done playing to retreat to his room (the sunroom.) Cash is more of a cuddler, but not for long but he will stay in the same room and sleep. As Jassy is now getting older (2 yrs in january) he has begun hanging out with us more. and will ocaisionally sit on your lap to be petted and scratched -- but he sits upright-- at attention- her certainly isn't a cuddler. The advantage to independent Hav's is that they do not suffer from seperation anxiety. 

We wondered if we trained them to be independent by making "their room" the sunroom when they were young or when we are gone and wondered if we would have been better with an x-pen in the livingroom. 

There was another post where people talked about that Havs were companion dogs not lap dogs. 

However, I have to say that as independent as he is---no one gives kisses like my Jassy- he looks you in the eyes sizes up your face and then, if you let him will kiss you right smack dab on the lips. 

Just like people, you learn to love them on their own terms.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane said:


> Lina,
> 
> Sounds like you found a great guy (and Kubrick agrees!) :biggrin1:


At the risk of sounding love struck, I really have found the best guy possible for me!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy said:


> There was another post where people talked about that Havs were companion dogs not lap dogs.
> 
> However, I have to say that as independent as he is---no one gives kisses like my Jassy- he looks you in the eyes sizes up your face and then, if you let him will kiss you right smack dab on the lips.
> 
> Just like people, you learn to love them on their own terms.


Missy, I think you hit it exactly. They are companion dogs, not lap dogs. I am never in a room alone, because they are always with me, but they don't have to be on top of me. And mine do the same thing. They jump right up in my lap and give me big sloppy kisses, stay a few minutes, then leave. I think they just need reinforcement some times.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> However, I have to say that as independent as he is---no one gives kisses like my Jassy- he looks you in the eyes sizes up your face and then, if you let him will kiss you right smack dab on the lips.


Aaaaww. So sweet. Ollie will look at me intently, pat me on the face with his paws and then very very gently......chew on my nose. :laugh: It cracks me up.

I'm learning so much here and I'm glad you guys think to ask these questions. Ollie doesn't want to be alone, he follows me, but he will only cuddle for a few minutes, then he wants to do his own thing....as long as it's in the room I'm in. Now I see that's really normal.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

My three follow me everywhere I go...I am never alone 
If I close a door they wait for me to come out...they sit in the bathroom while I bathe.. If I am doing laundry, they are in the laundry room...I wish I could teach them how to do housework..

They lay on the couch with me while I watch tv...Preston and Nigel will climb up in my lap and give me kisses and cuddle...Preston will lay his head on you..it's so sweet..

Reece perfers not to be in your lap..but right beside you..he is a nose nudger..He will nudge me with his nose, before he will lay next to me...I guess to let me know he is there...Reece is the big kisser out of the three.

Each of of my boys have a relationship with everyone in my family...they are as loving with them as they are me...they just don't follow them around like they do me...but I am the one taking care of them. 

I think Gyrff is still young and busy being a puppy....you know there is so many things for him to do and see...give him time...Havanese are very loving.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

This has turned out to be a great thread. I thank everyone for sharing their doggy relationships with me. From everything I'm reading, the Havanese seem to be one person dogs (not that they dislike anybody else, but that they form one really strong relationship). Everything I read in books say that they are family dogs. I suppose each dog is different, but they do seem to favor the caregiver (and why wouldn't they).


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree, Ivy, it is a great thread. Thanks for starting it, I learned a lot here today! I think my expectations will be more in line with reality now that I have read everyone's responses. 

BTW, I love your new pic, Gryff is so darned cute! No wonder your hubby is wishing he would cuddle. I bet he does when he grows up a little anyway. I've never had a havanese before but every dog I've ever had cuddled more as an adult than as a puppy. The world is too new and there's too much to discover when they're young!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Yeah, I will rent out a attached at your hip maltese
> 
> I think it is just a sign I need a little boy Neezer of my own! Dora the trader!!!
> 
> Amanda


Bandit used to be a Daddy's girl but over time she's changing. Lightning is a huge Momma's boy, Ellie tries to divide her time between us but she's my girl without a doubt. 
Lightning was gone showing for a couple of months and when my husband walked in the door after picking him up, Lightning was like a flying squirrel and flew into my arms. LOL I almost got knocked over but boy was that reception worth it. 
Dora will probably change over time. I got Bandit to be my girl and she wound up my husband's girl then changed to mine.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
I am thinking that will happen. I have just been working full time now and Jim is home quite a bit so Dora and him sit on the balcony together. Tonight, he went to bed early not feeling good and she went with him too! See, she is a trader right now!

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Jan,
> I am thinking that will happen. I have just been working full time now and Jim is home quite a bit so Dora and him sit on the balcony together. Tonight, he went to bed early not feeling good and she went with him too! See, she is a trader right now!
> 
> Amanda


All the dogs go to bed with Steve. He needs more sleep than I do and I like staying up late. When I go to bed, they all curl up to me.....or in Ellie and Lightning's case, they lay on me. 
Hang in there, you'll get her back


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> This has turned out to be a great thread. I thank everyone for sharing their doggy relationships with me. From everything I'm reading, the Havanese seem to be one person dogs (not that they dislike anybody else, but that they form one really strong relationship). *Everything I read in books say that they are family dogs.* I suppose each dog is different, but they do seem to favor the caregiver (and why wouldn't they).


Yes, I was really surprised to learn that alot of them are more "one person" dogs, and find that out myself!!! Yet, they do develop relationships with the whole family..but I think there is definately a heirarchy of who Gucci likes "the best" in my big family! Out of the 7 kids, she likes them all, but tends to favor a few and that's pretty obvious when they are all here. lol, talk about some "jealousy"...especially early on when we first got her!

I've even had the kids ask me if they could "get their own Havanese" lol

Although, she's always been affectionate, I think she became alot more cuddly with me around 5-6 months old. Before that, she would sleep on the floor near the couch but now she's up here with her head on my legs right now! lol...and last night, I woke up at 3am with her sleeping on my chest. haha Which is more frequent since I went out of town w/o her last month. I guess she's afraid I might leave?

Kara


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

My husband is a little disappointed that Izzy isn't a lap sitter. Zoey is and will jump up onto his lap a lot, but we are taking her back to my daughter tomorrow. So, he has to deal with having a dog that just doesn't need to be right next to someone! This, of course, leaves an open door for us to try another puppy to see if we get a lap sitter!
Izzy will snuggle with me, but only for a few minutes. She will sit on my lap when she's really tired, but I know she'd rather be somewhere by herself. I think this just makes her rare snuggles all the more meaningful.


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll preface this by saying we have only had Squirt for 1 1/2 weeks, but she has definitely attached herself to me more than my husband. If I leave the room she follows me like my shadow. If I leave the house and husband is still home, she cries until I return. On the other side of the coin, I am feeding her, training her, and walking her, DH has not done this.

And she is definitely a lap sitter if you are actively petting her. If you stop actively petting her she gets down.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady is more of an independent type of guy. He has gotten more affectionate as he has gotten older. He is now a year and a half. He is not a lap dog though. Well, unless it is thundering and then he is right on my lap. He is so sweet and loving though. He gives the best greetings when I come home. He does follow us from room to room, but he likes to sit on the bottom of the couch or on "his shelf". He does stay in bed with me now in the mornings (I call him a slugbug since he has gotten so lazy in the AM) and he cuddles in with my husband in bed nightly. I would love a lapdog, but that just isn't who he is and I love him to death regardless. I have been taking Brady to Obedience School again and I was very disappointed in his "cujo" behavior last week (he is funny on a leash with big dogs). I told one of the trainers how disappointed I was and that I love him so much and just want him to be a well adjusted dog (he is in every other way). She told me that just like children, we have to take the good with the bad. I thought that was a good point.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I also find the more I do with Jasper the more affectionate he is--- I think it is the pack leader thing again. If I spend time doing tricks with them in the evening or if I take Jasper for a walk on his own (without Cash) I seem to get a little more lovin (hmmm helen what would barkbusters say about that-- think he has me trained?)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ivy, I think your puppy is a typical Havanese.

At home Smarty is very independent, she is not cuddly she wants to play all the time. When she gets tired she is done and she goes to sleep she is on the other end of the sofa. On days we have been gone a lot she will want to love us more and will sleep in my lap. Smarty is never far away and always wants to be the center of attention. 

Away from home Smarty is just the opposite. She stays very close and is always in my lap. She is not a kisser like some of the others on the Forum, but is very affectionate when we return and in the mornings.

I have noticed with the cooler weather she sleeps closer then before. She never gets under the covers but lately she spends part of the night next to my back.

There may be different personalities that the Hav breeders look for. I remember a thread a while back about grading the puppies for temperment and personalities.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree that our dogs are like our children. They are born with a temperment, and there is only so much we can do. Scout is very independent, and much less affectionate than our golden retriever. He is definitely not a lap dog -- I had hoped he would want to sit on my lap while I work on the computer, but that is definitely not his thing. He has very little velcro in him, and definitely does not follow us around the us. While our Golden does not let us go to the bathroom by ourselves, Scout really doesn't care if we leave him to go to another room.

But, Scout does have a lot of great qualities -- he loves to meet new people and other dogs (with no fear or agression towards other), he picked up his obedience training very quickly (the trainer wondered if maybe he had learned this stuff in the womb ), and he is a great traveler (both in the car and on airplanes). He is a bundle of energy and adorable too.

So, like children, I think we just need to learn to appreciate our pups for who they are. They are not all the same, but each has a lot to offer. While they may not meet some of our expectations, they will surprise us by offering gifts we never thought to wish for.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My Mom has as recliner she sits in. The bottom part of it where your legs go is one solid piece. Kodi will bark at her to move her legs over so that he can sit up there with her. Not in her lap, but on the leg part.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My dogs are all completely different in regard to how affectionate they are. I have one that is ridiculous kisser, then tags you (taps you with her paws) before she runs off, just to give some contact. I have another that would much rather lay near me, but not touch. And yet, another that would prefer to lay close, and touch if possible. My puppy boy wants to snuggle, but playing takes priority. If he could be playing with someone, or teasing them with a toy, then he would rather do that and will come for some loving if he sees me with the brush.

Like people, some dogs are much more touchy-feely than others.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, and I meant to add that sometimes dogs will get more affectionate with age too. You may find him to be more sweet as he gets older, but as Jane mentioned in another thread, you can also condition them to want to give & receive affection too. Find that spot that Gryff loves to be scratched, rubbed or patted, and start doing it more often. He'll probably start coming around more just for that.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Houston will be a year old the day after Christmas. He is not a lap dog. He follows me every where around the house but would rather sleep on the floor under my feet or on the other end of my couch. If I put him on top of me when on the couch he will stay for a few minutes then move on. 

He is a kisser though. Actually that is why he has to sleep in a kennel at night because the bed didn't work out. He will wake you up with kisses several times during the night and then go back to his spot.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh goodness! Yes, I would think that middle-of-the-night kisses would be very disruptive to sleep. LOL!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Rita said:


> He is a kisser though. Actually that is why he has to sleep in a kennel at night because the bed didn't work out. He will wake you up with kisses several times during the night and then go back to his spot.


Oh gosh. at least Jasper waits til 6:45 for his kiss fest. That is 6:45 on the dot!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> My puppy boy wants to snuggle, but playing takes priority. If he could be playing with someone, or teasing them with a toy, then he would rather do that and will come for some loving if he sees me with the brush.


He's *just* like Maddie. Her motto is "My name is Maddie May....I *LOVE* to play!" Maddie loves to snuggle next to me, but will also sit on my lap for an hour or more if we're at Starbucks (one of her favorite places to go). However, if there's a dog around or even a possibility of play, all bets are off!ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jeanne, lately I've been really amazed at how much alike those two are! While I was in New Mexico I noticed some other strong family similarities among Julie's dogs too, but that play demand seems to be pretty strong among Maddie May, Piaget and Rigatoni. (Rigatoni can get Tinky to play like a puppy in a manner that none of the other dogs have ever done. She's puppy all over again with him around!)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maybe Rigatoni needs to be rented out to those of us more mellow dogs so that they can learn to play like puppies too!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He's hilarious, Missy. He's very gentle and sweet, but incredibly persistent. (Maddie is persistent, but much more energetic about it.) When Tinky has had enough play, she will lay on the floor against the sofa to take a break. He will walk over to her and gently paw towards her face repeatedly. Martha is the Beta Bitch around here and protects the Alpha (Tinky), so then she has to jump down and make sure Rigatoni understand that playtime is over... or she may decide to join in the play instead to distract him from Tinky. The doggy dynamics are most certainly amusing.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kimberly, I didn't realize that you kept rigatoni too? or is he a visitor?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No, he's just here this week while his family is on vacation.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

lucky you. We really need to move to the bay area to take advantage of all these amazing Hav's.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I would love that, Missy. 
Hey, my family originated in Massachusetts and moved to Northern California (four generations ago), so you can too!  

And heck, if you don't want to commit to a move, just come and visit us. We're always game for that!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Martha is the Beta Bitch around here and protects the Alpha (Tinky), so then she has to jump down and make sure Rigatoni understand that playtime is over... or she may decide to join in the play instead to distract him from Tinky. The doggy dynamics are most certainly amusing.


Kimberly- Martha *must* have had her paws full when Maddie lived there. :bounce:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Missy said:


> lucky you. We really need to move to the bay area to take advantage of all these amazing Hav's.


Come join us, Missy! You can come to our local playdates then! I'm just a 23-minute drive away from Kimberly! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane said:


> Come join us, Missy! You can come to our local playdates then! I'm just a 23-minute drive away from Kimberly! :biggrin1:


Isn't that a bit of an exaggeration, Jane? I was thinking it was closer to 21 minutes at the most. Ha ha!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I left San Francisco 3 years ago. Too expensive. Now I have a big house on 2 acres - find that in the the Bay area!

Gryff has taken to morning kisses too. Right around 6:45 he lets me know it's time to get up.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

I was surprised at how very different my two are in temperament. Kahlua is really clingy and has to be touching me all the time. She loves to be held and carried and wants to be pet all the time. Buffy however has always been independent. She's gotten better over the past few years - she's 3 now - but she still isn't as keen on being picked up or cuddled until she's tired. Then she cuddles up on the couch. I think Gruff needs time - when he gets older and more settled he'll want more affection. You can definitely get them used to being held in certain ways - I trained Kahlua to lay on her back in my lap so I could groom her underbelly. Now I place her there and she flops like a rag doll.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, Ivy, two acres. Your own private park. My dogs would love that. I have an 8"x30" area that I gate off between my house and my neighbor. The dogs play there, RLH and have a great time. They like it better than the backyard.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy said:


> lucky you. We really need to move to the bay area to take advantage of all these amazing Hav's.


I keep telling my husband the same thing. We need to move to SF. He can keep his bonsai, and it is perfect for my orchids. I didn't tell him the real reason is because of Havanese playdates, Havs on the beach, etc.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Isn't that a bit of an exaggeration, Jane? I was thinking it was closer to 21 minutes at the most. Ha ha!


Are you driving the posted speed limit, Kimberly? Ha ha!:biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think it depends on the dog. My Scudder is probably the most cuddly and loving. Then freddie and Bella is more independent. They all have their moments. I would say my guys are pretty much like cats in the house. They play a little, but mostly lie around. They follow me everywhere, love to be held and lie next to me, but don't cuddle all the time. This is another reason to have mutiple Havanese. There's always one that's in the mood to be smothered with love!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my pup always lays on my husbands chest, never on me but he snuggles with me when we nap, he's very different with his affection towards us but still very loveable and shares his kisses. maybe your dog senses your husband disappointment in him and stays back. i also know that as my dogs gets older, he's almost 4, he's become more and more loveable, give him time, it will happen, that's why we love the breede because they want to stay with you all the time. sometimes we can't get over how sweet our django is, it will happen, a little each day.


----------

